# Aleppo Pepper Wine - I'm going for it!



## BigDaveK (Nov 26, 2022)

An incredibly delicious and complex pepper from Syria. Third year growing, very productive plant. I usually dehydrate and use it quite a bit and definitely whenever a recipe calls for red pepper flakes. The layers of flavor will transform any dish more than you can imagine. Hotter than a jalapeno, topping out around 20,000 on the Scoville scale.

It's normally used dry so I was curious how fresh would taste for wine. As with my other pepper wines, I simmered for a while, hoping to extract as much color as possible. And tasting early there was considerable heat and I thought there was a likelihood this would become a cooking wine.





Transferred this morning.
Good color extraction. Hint of pepper aroma. But the flavor is confusing - confusing in that it starts out _very_ fruity and then dances around nutty and smoky and then other wonderful flavors that go by too fast to identify. And the heat is perplexing. It builds VERY slowly. I didn't detect any heat at all until my third taste. And the peak was nowhere near the heat of the fresh pepper. Medium heat at best. I could use it for cooking, sure, but this will be a sipping wine. Very happy.
Yes, it's absolutely delicious!


----------

